# My New Arrow Project



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I posted a while back some arrows I built for my daughter's wedding and I liked doing it so much that I decided to build a set I could use that are truely traditional. It has taken some time and a lot of cheap dowel rods to perfect my nocks, but I think I'm there and I've messed up a lot of feathers practicing my wraps. Well I finished my first three last night and I'm very proud of them. No glue (except for the points), no plastic and the fletching is wrapped with sinew. I had planned on using these for practice and hunting, but now I'm not sure I want to shoot them they are so pretty. What do you guys and gals think?


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

WOW! Those are awesome! Thats a tough call, they are so gorgeous that you just want to look at them and not mess them up. lol. But then again you want to show them a little justice and play some string music with them. Heck, now that you got the technique down, make some more for hunting and use those for a display. Great work though.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very nice Derek!!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Color me impressed.

Seriously, those look great. You for sure have the patience and talent for a craft that I don't believe all ofus (not me) could manage.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Guys!

I finished the first 9 yesterday and this morning while it was still cool took them out to my range. At 15 yards I was grouping better with these than with my standard fletched and nocked arrows. I only shot them twice each, but they flew very straight and true, so my conclusion is all the plastics and glues we use today only makes it easier, not better.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Those are pretty cool. You did a great job on em.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Those are really cool, and look like a lot of work.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes I've been working on the first dozen for almost a month. Of course it was an hour here and two there. I would say these take in the neighborhood of close to 10x as long a building standard arrows. Cutting the nocks, cutting the feathers and the wrapped fletching takes a lot of time to get right. There is no rushing, you have to take your time or you make mistakes that can't be undone. Lucky thing is I have a couple of inches to play with when cutting the nocks, I can mess up a couple of times due to the length of arrow I shoot.


----------

